# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Rules Q&A Half-fiend spell resistance: RHD only or HD inclusive of class levels?

## redking

> Spell resistance equal to creatures HD + 10 (maximum 35).


I've seen it claimed here that "spell resistance equal to creatures HD + 10" only applies to RHD. What is the consensus?

----------


## Crake

Its possible to read it in either way, just depends on whether you think the ability snapshots or not.

That being said, if you think the template snapshots, then you should apply that logic consistently, and also snapshot the spell-like abilities that they get.

----------


## Saintheart

By RAW you don't increase Spell Resistance when advancing a monster by HD, but the MM2 had a note hidden away which suggests otherwise.  The general idea was that SR was meant to keep pace with a creature's CR (11+CR) because SR "should" have a default 50/50 chance of lolnoping a spell, absent the player investing in things like Spell Penetration (or SR flat out not applying). So at this point it becomes a DM job to judge what he thinks SR should be doing at the levels the game is running at.

----------


## Biggus

> By RAW you don't increase Spell Resistance when advancing a monster by HD


Pretty sure specific trumps general in this case. Most monsters with SR just have a fixed number listed, but half-fiend (and many other templates) explicitly say that their SR is based on HD.

----------


## redking

Thanks for the replies. This all makes sense.

----------


## Alabenson

Given that the book just says HD without specifying racial HD, I'd say class levels count towards the SR in this case. Compare the Half-Dragon's breath weapon DC formula, which does specify racial HD, meaning that if the half-fiend's SR was only supposed to be based on racial HD the book would have indicated as such.

----------


## ShurikVch

> I've seen it claimed here that "spell resistance equal to creatures HD + 10" only applies to RHD. What is the consensus?


AFAIK, if creature have 2 or more racial HD - then it's for racial HD only
But it it have less than 2 HD - their racial HD would be replaced by class HD, and thus - SR would be calculated from class HD

----------

